# manipulative = χειριστικός, χειραγωγικός



## Alexandra (Mar 12, 2008)

Χαρακτηρίζοντας μια ταινία, π.χ. εδώ.
I'm sure I'll be crucified for this, but I'm completely baffled at all the love Into the Wild has accumulated. Though the ending and the Hal Holbrook sequence left a decent enough taste in my mouth, I couldn't wait to leave that seat. All performances aside (cast was excellent), it seemed unfocused, *broad, and manipulative*.

Στο δικό μου context, μιλάει πάλι για ταινία: 
"It felt broad and manipulative. I didn't buy it."


----------



## curry (Mar 12, 2008)

Μήπως θα μπορούσες να πεις "απεραντολογούσε και χειραγωγούσε";


----------



## La usurpadora (Mar 12, 2008)

Σιδηρόδρομος, αλλά:
Θυμάμαι που σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις λέμε και "εκβίαζε το συναίσθημα", αν μιλάμε για μελό, κυρίως.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 12, 2008)

To "εκβιάζει το συναίσθημα" μού πάει αρκετά ως έκφραση. Θα δω αν χωράει και στον υπότιτλο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2008)

Τα unfocused και broad είναι συνώνυμα περίπου. Δεν ξέρω αν θα λέγαμε «γενικόλογη» για ταινία.

Και το manipulative συχνά το μεταφράζουν με το φλύαρο «χειραγωγούσε συναισθηματικά το θεατή». Αλλά η πρόταση της maria_ είναι πιο σύντομη.


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 12, 2008)

Τραβηγμένο, το ξέρω, αλλά μήπως

Άνιση και Λαϊκίστικη;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 17, 2009)

Ανασταίνω αυτό το νήμα γιατί ποτέ δεν κατάφερα να συμβιβαστώ με τη λέξη manipulative. Έχει μπει στο λεξιλόγιό μας μέσω της αγγλικής γλώσσας, πολλές φορές βλέπουμε σε υποτίτλους τη λέξη «χειραγωγώ» ως απόδοση του manipulate, αλλά πιο πριν τι λέγαμε; 
Το "εκβιάζει το συναίσθημα" μια χαρά ταίριαξε όταν αφορούσε κριτική ταινίας, αλλά πώς μπορώ να το αποδώσω όταν μιλάει ένα ζευγάρι; Η σύζυγος είναι αλκοολική και εξαιτίας αυτού παραλίγο να πνιγεί το παιδί τους στη λίμνη. Τώρα ο σύζυγός της την κατηγορεί ότι ξανάρχισε να πίνει κι αυτή το αρνείται. Η στιχομυθία:

-I look at the pond, I think about what would have happened had you not been there, and it makes me wanna kill myself. I would never do anything to let something like that ever happen again.
-That is so manipulative!

Το ύφος του είναι περιφρονητικό και θυμωμένο. Δεν μπορώ να το αποδώσω «Προσπαθείς να με συγκινήσεις», το ύφος του ταιριάζει περισσότερο με το να έλεγε, «Είσαι απαράδεκτη!» Μόνο που το «απαράδεκτη» είναι εντελώς αόριστο, δεν εντοπίζεται στην έννοια manipulative.

Καμιά ιδέα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 17, 2009)

Σε πραγματική συζήτηση, φαντάζομαι ότι θα της έλεγε κάτι σαν «Αυτά είναι φούμαρα», αλλά αυτό δεν λύνει το πρόβλημα του manipulative. Η εντύπωσή μου είναι πάντως ότι (όπως δείχνει και το παράδειγμά σου) αν υπήρχε σε αντίστοιχο αμερικάνικο φόρουμ ένα νήμα *words to impress the listeners*, το manipulative θα είχε περίοπτη θέση.

Να δώσω και μερικές ακόμη έννοιες που έχω την εντύπωση ότι οριακά έστω αξιοποιούνται ως χρήσεις του manipulation, manipulative: (πατερναλιστική) (καθ)οδήγηση, στρεψοδικία, «στρίψιμο του χεριού πίσω από την πλάτη», (οριακά: ) υποβολιμαία δράση —τίποτε ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμο για μονολεκτική απόδοση.


----------



## tuna (Jul 17, 2009)

Για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, συμφωνώ με τον drsiebenmal: "Αυτά είναι φούμαρα", ή "Κούφια λόγια!' ή κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 17, 2009)

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, δόκτωρ. Είναι μια από τις λέξεις που χρησιμοποιούνται κατά κόρον στις ταινίες και φέρνουν σε αμηχανία τον υποτιτλιστή που θέλει να το αποδώσει με κάποια λέξη που υπάρχει στο καθημερινό λεξιλόγιο όλων, όχι μόνο στα λεξικά. Πώς λέμε στην καθομιλουμένη το άτομο που πετυχαίνει με πλάγιους τρόπους να παίρνει από τους άλλους αυτό που θέλει;


----------



## Lina (Jul 17, 2009)

Πέρα από τη γενική απόδοση _χειριστικός_, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μήπως θα ταίριαζε το:

Αλλού αυτά τα κόλπα.

Ή

Δεν πιάνουν τα κόλπα σου.

Ή

Ωραία παράσταση, αλλά δεν πιάνει.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 17, 2009)

Εγώ αυτό το λέω *πατρονάρισμα*.

Από το ΛΚΝ:

*πατρονάρω *[patronáro] -ομαι Ρ6 : με (άμεσες ή έμμεσες) ενέργειες κατευ θύνω, προωθώ ή καθοδηγώ και προστατεύω πρόσωπα, ενέργειες ή δραστηριότητες, συχνά με αδιαφανή τρόπο και με ιδιοτελείς σκοπούς: Επιχει ρώ / προσπαθώ να ~ κπ. ή κτ. Δεν ανέχομαι να με πατρονάρουν. Εκδηλώσεις πατροναρισμένες από διαφημιστικές εταιρείες. Έκανε πετυ χημένη καριέρα χωρίς να πατρονάρεται από κανέναν.


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2009)

Η δεύτερη γουλιά του πρώτου καφέ αποφαίνεται:
Ανερυθρίαστη σφαγή του manipulative! Γιατί, αυτός που το έγραψε, κοκκίνισε; Αν και εδώ αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι θα ήθελε να πει, μην πας να με τουμπάρεις...
Και απόδοση με ό,τι σου ταιριάζει πιο φυσικά ως απάντηση, π.χ.:

Άσ' τα αυτά, κυρά μου!

Αυτά να τα πεις αλλού!

Άσε τα σάπια!

Μην πας να με ρίξεις (τουμπάρεις) τώρα.

Αυτά που λες εγώ τ' ακούω βερεσέ,
τα παραμύθια σου τ' ανθίστηκα πια τώρα!


Cut the crap, μωρή!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 17, 2009)

Εκπληκτικό brainstorming! Σας ευχαριστώ όλους.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 17, 2009)

Αλήθεια, ο "ψυχαναγκασμός" και ο "ψυχαναγκαστικός" δεν θα μπορούσαν να φανούν χρήσιμες λύσεις στην περίπτωσή μας και σε άλλες ανάλογες;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 17, 2009)

Αφού δεν τσιμπάει κανένας άλλος...


Alexandra said:


> Πώς λέμε στην καθομιλουμένη το άτομο που πετυχαίνει με πλάγιους τρόπους να παίρνει από τους άλλους αυτό που θέλει;



Πονηρό θηλυκό, κατεργάρα γυναίκα; (βίντεο με Αλίκη...)
Πονηρό πολιτευτή; (με Σαββόπουλο...)
Καταφερτζή; (με Γεωργία Βασιλειάδου...)
Πολυμήχανο Οδυσσέα; (οτιδήποτε, αλλά όχι με τον Αρμάν Ασάντε όμως...)


----------



## Lina (Jul 17, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Πώς λέμε στην καθομιλουμένη το άτομο που πετυχαίνει με πλάγιους τρόπους να παίρνει από τους άλλους αυτό που θέλει;



Manipulative; :)

Πραγματικά, είναι ν' απορείς πώς δεν υπάρχει μια κοινή λέξη για μια τόσο συνηθισμένη συμπεριφορά, ιδίως από στρατιές γυναικών, παραδοσιακών κυρίως, που αφήνουν τον άντρα να πιστεύει ότι είναι ο αφέντης του σπιτιού και με τον τρόπο τους κάνουν πάντα, ή όποτε μπορούν, το δικό τους. Θεωρούνται δε "έξυπνες" γυναίκες - αλίμονο δηλαδή σε όσες δεν τα καταδέχονται αυτά τα τερτίπια. Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, ασφαλώς και έχω δει αυτή τη συμπεριφορά και σε άντρες, μπορεί μάλιστα να είναι εξίσου διαδεδομένη στους άντρες όταν βρίσκονται σε ανάλογη θέση, όταν δηλ. δεν έχουν αναγνωρισμένη εξουσία. Πάντως, το manipulation δίνει και παίρνει, έχει γίνει επιστήμη. E, είναι να μην ακούς το αγγλικό και να λες "ν' αγιάσει το στόμα σου";

Τελικά, τείνω να πιστέψω ότι η συμπεριφορά αυτή θεωρείται απολύτως φυσική και αποδεκτή και στην τελική βολική για όλους και κανείς δεν διανοήθηκε να την κριτικάρει, γι' αυτό και δεν βρίσκουμε λέξη για το manipulative.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 17, 2009)

Αν ψάχνουμε για επίθετο, υπάρχει και το μαλαγάνα (καθώς και το πονηρή, ύπουλη, αλεπού). Αλλά συνήθως η λαϊκή σοφία τις κατατάσσει αυτές με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες στις πουτάνες.


----------



## Lina (Jul 17, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> μαλαγάνα



Μαλαγάνα και μαλαγανιά, αυτό είναι.

_Άσε τις μαλαγανιές_, μπορεί να πει ο σύζυγος.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 17, 2009)

Το θέμα είναι ότι όλοι αυτοί οι χαρακτηρισμοί είναι σωστοί, αλλά και πάλι το manipulative στον εγκέφαλό μου είναι γραμμένο λίγο παραδίπλα, όχι ακριβώς εκεί. Είναι σίγουρα πιο βαρύ από τη "μαλαγάνα" και την "καπάτσα" και την "πονηρή".


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2009)

Καλή η _μαλαγανιά_ 
κι αν δεν ταιριάζει στο ύφος, μπορείς να πεις:
_Άσε τα πονηρά τερτίπια/κόλπα!_ 
_Άσε τις πονηριές!_
_Σε μένα δεν περνάνε αυτά!_
κλπ. παρόμοια. Πληθώρα προτάσεων, βλέπω.

Ναι, Άλεξ, αλλά στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, μάλλον αποδίδουν μια χαρά το νόημα, αν όχι τη λέξη... 

Κωσταλέξι, here I come...


----------



## eva (Jul 17, 2009)

- That is so manipulative!

- Έλα τώρα, άσε τις μαλαγανιές!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 17, 2009)

Συμφωνώ με την Αλεξάνδρα ότι, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, το «άσε τις μαλαγανιές» είναι αδύναμο έως αναντίστοιχο. Ο άνθρωπος είναι θυμωμένος και λέει το σχόλιό του με περιφρονητικό τρόπο, διότι βλέπει ότι η άλλη, παρουσιάζοντας το άσπρο μαύρο, επιχειρεί να τον εκβιάσει συναισθηματικά ή/και να προβάλλει μια στρεβλή εικόνα τού τι έγινε. Ουσιαστικά από μέσα του σκέφτεται «παπαριές καμαρωτές», και πιθανότατα λέει κάτι από τα «Ωραία παράσταση, αλλά δεν πιάνει» (Lina), «Αυτά να τα πεις αλλού!» ή «Άσ' τα σάπια!» (daeman).


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2009)

Και από την πάσα του Ζαζ:

_Άσε τους συναισθηματικούς εκβιασμούς!_

ακριβώς 37 χαρακτήρες...;) +1 το speaker hyphen, αλλά γι' αυτό, κάνουμε τον Αλέκο...


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 17, 2009)

Για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, θεωρώ ότι τα σάπια είναι τα καταλληλότερα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, θεωρώ ότι τα σάπια είναι τα καταλληλότερα.


 
Αυτό θα πει πλήρης αξιοποίηση διαθέσιμων πόρων, όταν ακόμα και τα σάπια είναι κατάλληλα για κάτι! ;)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 17, 2009)

daeman said:


> _Άσε τους συναισθηματικούς εκβιασμούς!_


Εγώ σκεφτόμουν αυτό, με *ψυχολογικούς * αντί για *συναισθηματικούς *ίσως αν και τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω πιο πολύ μου αρέσει η πρόταση του daeman.


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2009)

Κι εγώ "άσε τους ψυχολογικούς εκβιασμούς" θα ελεγα. 
Τώρα γιατί δε σου φαίνεται Αλεξάνδρα ότι είναι όλα αυτά το ίδιο με το manipulative; Ε, αυτό έιναι το γνωστό πρόβλημα της χρησης. 

Μου έλεγαν ότι στα ιταλικά υπάρχιε η λέξη feeling (καινούργιο φρούτο φυσικά) που σημαίνει διαφορετικό πράγμα από το emozione. Στην ουσια σημαίνει αυτό που οι αγγλόφωνοι λενε chemistry- την αμοβαία συμπάθεια. Τώρα, γιατί η γλώσσα τους δεν τους αρκούσε κι έπρεπε να κανουν εισαγωγή, ε, φταίνε τα φωτορομάντζα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 17, 2009)

Το πρόβλημα της Α. είναι -φαντάζομαι- το κλασικό πρόβλημα του μεταφραστή. Άλλοι η χροιά και η γεύση της ξένης λέξης (με τις παραδηλώσεις της και τις αναφορές σε άλλα κείμενα & περιβάλλοντα), και άλλο το μετάφρασμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 17, 2009)

Το πρόβλημά μου είναι κυρίως το ύφος του ανθρώπου που μιλάει και ο τόνος της φωνής του. Άλλον τόνο έχει αυτός που λέει "Άσε τους εκβιασμούς", "Ή άσε τα σάπια", και άλλον τόνο αυτός που λέει "Είσαι απαράδεκτη!" ή "Αυτό που κάνεις είναι κατάπτυστο!" Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, όταν αυτός λέει "That is so manipulative", o τόνος του ταιριάζει στη δεύτερη περίπτωση.


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2009)

Ακριβώα, Αμβρόσιε. Γι'αυτό καμιά φορα ακούς καμιά πολύ επιτύχημένη απόδοση από ανθρώπους που απλά μιλάνε τις γλώσσες, χωρίς να έχουν εμβαθύνει. Γιαίτ δεν μπαίνει στη μέση το context.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 17, 2009)

Νομίζω και το "άσε τους εκβιασμούς, τις μανούβρες, τα κόλπα, την κλάψα" κλπ μπορούν να λεχθούν με μπόλικο θυμό. Ή μπορεί να το κάνεις "'Όλο εκβιασμούς!" κοκ.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2013)

Μόλις τώρα χρησιμοποίησα αυθόρμητα σε μια μετάφραση το *χειραγωγικός*, και μου 'κανε τρομερή εντύπωση που δεν το 'χουν τα λεξικά αφού είναι μια χαρά παραγωγή κι εξόχως χρηστικό. Τελοσπάντων, θυμήθηκα που το 'χαμε συζητήσει — οπότε είπα να κάνω με την ευκαιρία και μια νηματανάσταση. :)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 12, 2014)

Κι επειδή προφανώς κάποιοι δεν ενημερώνονται λεξικογραφικά σε επαρκή βαθμό (διότι πώς αλλιώς δικαιολογείται το να εξανίστανται για τη λ. *χειριστικότητα*), ας προσθέσουμε από το ΧΛΝΓ:
*χειριστικός *1. ΨΥΧΟΛ. που προσπαθεί με διάφορους τρόπους να επιβάλλεται στους άλλους, να προκαλεί την προσοχή τους και να ικανοποιεί τις επιθυμίες του: _χειριστικός τύπος_, _χειριστικό παιδί_.ǁ(_κατ' επέκτ._)_ χειριστική συμπεριφορά_ 2. [...] [<1: αγγλ. manipulative 2: [...]]​


----------

